# Thermometer recommendation for Chargriller Duo



## jokercard (Jul 16, 2012)

Looking to add two new thermometers (probably River Country) at the grate level for a Chargriller Duo. I was not sure what length stem size would be adequate, 2 1/2 inch or 4 inch stem. Any thoughts for this particular smoker?

Thanks


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi, and welcome to SMF!  Thank you for joining!

If you would, please jump over to Roll Call and introduce yourself so we may welcome you properly, and please add your location to your profile!

Again, welcome!


----------



## noobsmoke (Jul 3, 2013)

No one ever responded to this.  I'd like a specific thermometer recommendation too if possible.  I tried searching and see all these guys with thermometers installed, but no mention of the model.


----------



## dr k (Jul 3, 2013)

For the price I'd get a digital Maverick cable/probe OT3BBQ if you don't want a food probe with the thermometer.  It clips anywhere on the grate.  I don't put the probe/cable over coals or flame.  I don't use it to grill (only low/medium BBQ/smokes.)  It has a cable heat rating @ 700* measures to 572* and Amazon has them @ $18.99 including shipping which is cheaper than what I got mine for.  It has a temp averaging feature I don't use. I just set it for actual temp.  If you don't get cable wet at the probe joint, don't kink/pinch cable it'll last a long time.

-Kurt


----------

